# Floor drain/clean out



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Customer asks if I can replace this cap with a floor drain grate! Lol. If you like the smell of sewage in your restaurant.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

MMMMM would you like Sheet with that order sir


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Customer asks if I can replace this cap with a floor drain grate! Lol. If you like the smell of sewage in your restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 16243



Maybe the place is owned by the same people who own Justin's sushi joint.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Water keeps pooling up in that spot at the end of their work shift. I'll have to jack hammer it up and put a floor drain there. Is there any chance they make a grate that works like a check valve that I am not aware of?


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Water keeps pooling up in that spot at the end of their work shift. I'll have to jack hammer it up and put a floor drain there. Is there any chance they make a grate that works like a check valve that I am not aware of?



I have never used one of these, but it might be what you're looking for.
www.thesureseal.com/design/


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

huskyevert said:


> I have never used one of these, but it might be what you're looking for.
> www.thesureseal.com/design/


Wow thanks! That would work. Now the question is do I want to do that or jack the floor up and charge more!?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have tried those on a four inch, didnt work we still had sewer gas. Best bet is do it right bust floor. beats having a call back


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Wow thanks! That would work. Now the question is do I want to do that or jack the floor up and charge more!?



You'd better.

Installing one of those mechanical TSP's in a clean out is no substitute for installing a floor drain. Don't get talked into that - let them pay to do it proper or pass on it all together. Don't put your fingerprints on that mess.

Alternatively, they could buy a mop...


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree with this guy up here ^


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I've seen the waterless floor traps and steered clear, feeling less than convinced. Do it the right way in a way you know works. If it doesn't you'll come off looking half assed and un professional.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Wow thanks! That would work. Now the question is do I want to do that or jack the floor up and charge more!?


Bust up the floor and do it right.

Keep in mind you'll need to install a trap and FD the same size as the c/o so it can still be used as a c/o.

Not to mention an appropriately sized vent and trap primer.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Bust up the floor and do it right.
> 
> Keep in mind you'll need to install a trap and FD the same size as the c/o so it can still be used as a c/o.
> 
> Not to mention an appropriately sized vent and trap primer.


You mean tee wye with c/o straight up and floor drain out of the bull??


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Water keeps pooling up in that spot at the end of their work shift. I'll have to jack hammer it up and put a floor drain there. Is there any chance they make a grate that works like a check valve that I am not aware of?


You know, it makes me think of a restaurant that had a similar problem. They would pour buckets of soapy water on the tile floor to wash it. 
Scrub and vac it up. Well there was so much water, it made it under the front counter where the registers are as the grout was cracked alittle. All day long water would leak out of that counter, and they complained about a leak there.

We opened an access panel up under it and the concrete was lower than the tile outside the counter. Full of water. We vac it out, there was no leak there, so filled the counter with floor leveler higher than the tile outside the counter, no more leak.


----------

